# What in the world is the "Rider First Revolution?"



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

No idea.


----------



## raulfragoso (Apr 29, 2014)

This tweet mentions it 'Like bike tech & learning more about rider/bike interaction? Be here “@iamspecialized: Tune-In Live, May 9th -https://cards.twitter.com/cards/gxw0i/b2b ”' https://twitter.com/iamspecialized/status/461912992402006016

Still no idea what this is about :idea:


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds like something Cervelo did recently. I think it's like a seminar where company engineers and techs talk about the technology that goes into their bikes.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like poor marketing. Not enough information for that to be a proper tease.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

It's prolly some sort of lawsuit.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

squareslinky said:


> Sounds like poor marketing. Not enough information for that to be a proper tease.


Sounds hokey to me.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

smartyiak said:


> It prolly some sort of lawsuit.


I think they're going to announce they trademarked the words "Rider" "First" & "Revolution". And every combination of those words. 
Followed by a cease and desist notification to any company using them.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

What is it......That's a good question. I got the email today and looked at it somewhat dumbfounded. It doesn't make any sense as there is no information. Mike S. should fire his marketing manager.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'ts a product announcement, they are just not saying what the product is. If they did, then they would already have announced the product.
The scales will fall away tonight. or the other shoe will drop. Or something.
The wording seems too broad and nebulous to apply to, say, the new SL5. Could be a whole range of bikes -- i.e. new Tarmacs, Venges, Amiras -- based on a slight shift in design and marketing philosophy, i.e. based on that development work theyve been doing with the McLaren test mule to analyze ride and handling characteristics.... and maybe melded with their own aero work.
Or could be the announcment of simply the SL5 based on this new approach which they will explain and note that it will spread to the other models as new ones are developed.
I'm just torn now about which religion to follow, Aero is Everything or Rider First?
The shoe or the gourd?
I need a WWCD bracelet to help me settle my mind and sort through this metaphysical dilemma. Of course, first I have to decide whether that means "What Would Contador Do?" or "What Would Cavendish Do?"


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thumper you funny


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

thumper8888 said:


> I'ts a product announcement, they are just not saying what the product is. If they did, then they would already have announced the product.
> The scales will fall away tonight. or the other shoe will drop. Or something.
> The wording seems too broad and nebulous to apply to, say, the new SL5. Could be a whole range of bikes -- i.e. new Tarmacs, Venges, Amiras -- based on a slight shift in design and marketing philosophy, i.e. based on that development work theyve been doing with the McLaren test mule to analyze ride and handling characteristics.... and maybe melded with their own aero work.
> Or could be the announcment of simply the SL5 based on this new approach which they will explain and note that it will spread to the other models as new ones are developed.
> ...


I think I will go ahead and claim victory with this prediction.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Rider first is simple but I'm not sure they're going to get it right this first try.

A bigger rider needs a bike that's bigger and stiffer in certain areas.

They say a smaller rider can't put out as much power so they're making the smaller size bikes less stiff, especially in the rear triangle. Well I'm 5'8" and ride probably a 52 in that bike? I put out 1250 watts over 20 seconds on my best effort but I guess I'm not powerful enough to warrant a stiff rear end?

They're putting different sized bearings in the headtube. Three different sizes depending on the size of the bike. The pros complained that the SL4 didn't offer enough front end stiffness for them so they're using this new bearing strategy to counteract that I guess.

3.5mm of more seatpost sticking out makes for a more compliant ride? Come on now.


Basically they're not just making one frame, a 56cm and then just scaling everything. Instead they made three groups of sizes and approached each group of sizes with their own set of characteristics. Their own layup and bearing choices. 


I just don't agree that smaller riders can't put out the power and therefore don't need as stiff of a bike. I also don't agree that the SL4 was too stiff, not even close. You want stiff? Go try out a Dogma. I don't need a noodley bike to take corners with confidence... I just don't know about this one Spec...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rider First "revolution"...it isn't like custom builders have been going further than their little attempt for I don't know. Decades.

Calling it a "revolution" does make it sound cool. Almost as cool as that gawd awful TV show on NBC.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Marc said:


> Rider First "revolution"...it isn't like custom builders have been going further than their little attempt for I don't know. Decades.
> 
> *Calling it a "revolution" does make it sound cool*. Almost as cool as that gawd awful TV show on NBC.


You gotta love marketing.


----------

